# Impossible DoveTail Box



## EmilioG (Apr 29, 2017)

I thought this was pretty imaginative.  Good lesson in trig and clearance angles.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 29, 2017)

Thats good. I have seen the box before, but not with the magnetic latch.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 29, 2017)

Here's Clickspring's metal version. I'm with AvE, I'm not a fan of dead tree carcasses (although it's a popular wood project)!


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 29, 2017)

Metal version, even better., but not as elegant and surprising as the wood/magnet version., but I like it, just not as much.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 29, 2017)

I admit, I didn't even watch the video simply cause it was wood, haha. Often I judge too hard, not that I have anything against woodworkers, I just tend to skip past most of the wood related videos. But not all, I do watch some here & there, some really amazing stuff out there. I'll watch the video later tonight.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 29, 2017)

Wood is just another material and it does have a place in my workshop.  I'm making a beautiful, mahogany drill/tool stand for my bench.
Maybe a wood/metal puzzle box?


----------



## rgray (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's my versions.
The pin was originally just spring loaded. When someone would solve the puzzle it would fly out.
I have since changed it so it is captive. The brass/copper/brass one I thought would look good with the end mill machining marks, but I think it would look better polished to show off the different colors of the metals better.


----------

